
Mapbox Worldviews – Dynamically change disputed national borders - listentojohan
https://blog.mapbox.com/dynamically-change-disputed-national-borders-14c820cae923
======
jakear
This could be expanded to include Israel/Palestine disputed areas as well.
Very interesting.

